# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  اسکریپت گرفتن از فایل دیتابیس sql بدون sql server

## mojtaba-n

با سلام
من یه سایت با  asp.net طراحی کردم که دیتابیسش 2012 sql locadDB هست. (sql server نصب نکردم)
حالا برای آپلود دیتابیس به هاست میگن باید از دیتابیس اسکریپت بگیرم. برای اینکار نیاز به نرم افزار کامل sql server و محیط management studio هست که من ندارم
چطوری از داخل محیط ویژوال استودیو و با استفاده از sql localDB میشه این کا رو انجام داد؟
 آیا روش دیگه ای هم وجود داره ؟

----------


## elmira11

> با سلام
> من یه سایت با  asp.net طراحی کردم که دیتابیسش 2012 sql locadDB هست. (sql server نصب نکردم)
> حالا برای آپلود دیتابیس به هاست میگن باید از دیتابیس اسکریپت بگیرم. برای اینکار نیاز به نرم افزار کامل sql server و محیط management studio هست که من ندارم
> چطوری از داخل محیط ویژوال استودیو و با استفاده از sql localDB میشه این کا رو انجام داد؟
>  آیا روش دیگه ای هم وجود داره ؟



لطفا جواب بدین مشکل منم هست  :ناراحت:

----------

